# تاريخ ظهور الإنسان



## shady3 (15 أبريل 2007)

تاريخ ظهور الإنسان 


الإنسان الاول وقف على رجليه في أفريقيا. ولكن متى وقف، وكيف استعمر العالم؟ على مدى الثلاثين عام الماضية سعى العلماء بعزم الى كشف اللثام عن تاريخ اجداد الانسان. اليوم اصبحت شجرة ظهور الانسان كاملة تقريباً حتى الجذر، وهي شجرة لها من العمر مابين خمسة الى ثمانية ملايين سنة. 

اللقى المستحاثية التي تنير للعلماء الطريق غالباً تكون بقايا صغيرة لهياكل عظمية، ونادراً مايعثر المرء على هياكل كاملة، ولذلك يمكن القول انه يوجد علماء مستحاثات اكثر بكثير من المستحاثات المرتبطة بتاريخ الانسان. والصحيح ايضا انه يوجد الكثير من التفسيرات والنقاشات التي تصل الى حدود حارة، بدون ضرورة. 

يتفق العلماء على ان تاريخ الانسانية انطلقت من افريقيا، ويمكن تقسميها الى مراحل رئيسية: مرحلة الانتصاب وبعض خصائص الجسم المميزة التي ظهرت عند القرد الجنوبي المسمى Australopithecus, ومرحلة تتطور الدماغ، وإستخدام الادوات وتتطويرها عند الانسان الاول تحت تسمياته المختلفة: Homo Erectus, Neanderthalensis, Homo Sapiens. 


الافريقيين يعيشون الى جانب الغوريلا والشمبانزي والشمبانزي القزم وبقية القرود. منذ عام 1871 كتب تشارلز داروين، متوقعاً، ان القرود الافريقية الكبيرة تتشابه كثيرا مع الانسان، مما يعطي الاساس للتوقع اننا ستكتشف آثار بقايا اجدادنا في افريقيا بالذات. بعد هذا التنبوء بأكثر من مئة عام وبالضبط في منتصف القرن الماضي بدأ العلماء بالبحث في افريقيا، لتتحقق نبوءة داروين. 

في انكلترا اعلن بعض العلماء عام 1912 بإكتشاف بقايا "إنسان بيلت داون" (Piltdown). الاكتشاف اشار الى ان الانكليز ملكوا جذوراً عميقة وان من الممكن ان يكونوا هم بالذات اصل الانسان، فالمستحاثة كانت مناسبة للغاية لتكون حلقة الوصل بين الانسان والقرد. لقد كانت تملك فك قرد، واسنان قرد ولكن جمجمة انسان. اظهرت الدراسات فيما بعد ان "إنسان بيلت داون" ليس إلا محاولة للغش والتزوير. الكشف عن هذا التزوير من قبل الاوساط العلمية، جعل الكثير يتنفس الصداء، ليس فقط من اعداء النظرية، الذين اعتقدوا ان ذلك كافي لنفي صحة النظرية، بل حتى من قبل اتباع النظرية ومؤيديها، إذ اظهر بوضوح ان المؤسسة العلمية قادرة على كشف الخداع والتزوير وصيانة الحقيقة. سرور علماء المستحاثات كان اكبر، إذ ان " إنسان بيلت داون" أعاق قدرتهم على تقديم تفسيرات منطقية عن بقية المستحاثات بحوزتهم، التي لم تعد تتلائم ماتقدمه بالمقارنة بمعطيات المستحاثة المزورة. 






عام 1924 جرى إكتشاف مستحاثة غاية في الاهمية اطلق عليها اسم "طفل جارت" (Darts baby), من قبل Raymond Dart, وهي عبارة عن مقدمة الجمجمة والفلك السفلي وقسم صغير من اسفل الجانب الخلفي للجمجمة. الاسنان تشابهت مع اسنان الانسان. كنوع اطلق على المستحاثة اسم Australopithecus africanus, وتعني القرد الافريقي الجنوبي. مكتشفها دارت اعتبرها من آثار اجداد الانسان، وهذا النوع يعتبر اعلى تتطورا من " لوسي" الذي سيأتي ذكره لاحقاً. 

في البدء لم يعر احد اهتماماً بإعلان الباحث لاعتقاده بقرابتها مع الانسان، فالجميع كان ينتظر ان تكون مستحاثة " جد الانسان" مميزة بكبر دماغها، بإعتبار هذا ماجعل الانسان مختلفاًَ. وبفضل العثور على المزيد من المستحاثات إنتبه العلماء الى معالم التشابه مع الانسان الحديث تتطابق اكثر مع تفاصيل من مثل الاسنان وليس الدماغ. 

اليوم نعلم بوجود، على الاقل، خمسة انواع من انواع القرد الجنوبي اربعة منهم من جنس القرد الجنوبي والخامس يدعى Ardipithecus ramidus, وهي للقرد الجنوبي الاكثر قدما والاقرب الى القرد. بعض المستحاثات التي وجدت لازالت بدون تصنيف. 
القرد الجنوبي عثر عليه في عدة مناطق منها اثيوبيا وتنزانيا وجنوب افريقيا وكينيا، مما يشير الى انه كان منتشرا من القرن الافريقي الى جنوب القارة الافريقية. الاجناس المعروفة منه والاكثر قدما تعود الى ماقبل 4,4 مليون سنة وعاشت في الغابات. قبل حوالي 2,6 مليون سنة جرى تغيير في المناخ والبيئة، انعكس على ظروف حياة هذا القرد. المناخ اصبح اكثر بروداً وجفافاً، مما ادى الى تحول المنطقة الى شبه سهوب.





هذا التغيير في البيئة ادى الى تحول في البنية التشريحية لقرد الجنوب. معطيات مستحاثات الانواع الاقدم تشير الى ان جسم القرد كان قادر على السير منتصباً، ولكن عظام اصابع الاقدام كانت لازالت معقوفة، والاذرع لازالت طويلة، تماما كما لدى القرود المتسلقة. العثور على اربعة عظام لقدم قرد الحنوب تشير الى ان الابهام كان لايزال منتحياً الى الجانب، تماما كما لدى القرود اليوم، مما يجعله قادرا على مسك الاغصان بهم. البعض من مجموعات القرد الجنوبي، لابد انه كان يملك اقدام لها نفس بنية اقدام الانسان، إذ قد عثرت العالمة Mary Leaky, عام 1978-1979 في منطقة Laetoli التنزانية على آثار اقدام لثلاثة قرود جنوبية، لها من العمر 3,6 مليون سنة، راسخة في طبقة من المخلفات البركانية. طبعة القدم تشير الى الابهم الكبير كان مكانه كما لدى الانسان الحالي، وان القرود تضع عقب الرجل اولا عندما تسير الى الامام، تماما كما عند الانسان. 


Lusy & Selam
عام 1974 عثر على مستحاثاة اطلق عليها اسم Lusy وتعود تصنيفيا الى النوع المسمى Ausralopithecus afarensis. منذ ذلك الوقت جرت دراستها بعناية ودقة لم يحصل على مثيلها مستحاثة اخرى. الابحاث الاخيرة التي جرت من قبل David Strait & Brain Richmond من باحثي جامعة جورج واشنطن الامريكية، كشفت عن مفاجاءة جديدة، انها لوسي لازالت في بداية تعلم السير على الاطراف الخلفية. هذا يشير بوضوح الى ان التحولات التي طرأت كانت على فصيل من مجموعة القرد الجنوبي، انفصل عن الشجرة الرئيسية، والطفرة التي ظهرت لم تنتشر الى القطيع بأسره. 

هذه النتائج توصل اليها العلماء من خلال مقارنة عظام مفاصل لنوعين من انواع القرد الجنوبي هما، A. anamensis & A. afarensis (Lusy), مع عظام مفاصل للشمبانزي. المقارنة اشارت الى ان المفاصل الثلاثة تملك خصائص معينة، وهو عبارة عن بروز خاص مرتبط بقوة بطريقة مشي اصحابها. البروز يفرض على المفصل وضعا معيناً يجبر صاحبه المشي اما منحنياً الى الامام او منتصباً. التجارب السابقة اظهرت ان نوع لوسي يستخدم الاطراف الخلفية، في حين ان بقايا البروز في مفصلهاليس إلا بقايا بيلوجية من اصولها الاولى في المراحل الذي كان فيها اجدادها يمشون على اربعة، ولذلك احتاجوا الى هذا البروز. هذا يشير الى انها لازالت الحلقة بين ماقبل الانتصاب ومابعده. 





في عام 2000 وجد Tilahun Gebreselassie & Zeresenay Alemseged, من اثيوبيا هيكلا عظمياً كاملا، من مكان يسمى Dikika واقع في المنطقة المشهورة بإسم Rift Valley, وهي منطقة ترسبية تعود الى اربعة ملايين سنة. وعلى الاغلب فصاحبة الهيكل العظمي قد غرقت في هذه المنطقة وغاصت في رمالها بسرعة. اهمية هذا الاكتشاف في كونه لاول مرة نحصل على هيكل كامل ومركب مع بعضه البعض، إضافة الى انه لطفلة، حيث انه من الصعب ان تحفظ عظام الاطفال. هذه المنطقة التي وجد فيها المستحاثة لم يجري فيها البحث سابقاً، بسبب انها واقعة على الحدود بين قبيلتين متنازعتين. 

اللقى في هذه المنطقة تشير الى انها منطقة كانت في السابق ممتلئة بالحيوانات المميزة لضفاف البحيرات. الهيكل الذي تم العثور عليه، كاملا يعود الى ماقبل 3,32 مليون سنة، ولفتاة من نوع Australopithecus afransis, تماما مثل لوسي. لقد استغرق تحريرها من الرمال المحنطة فيه، اربعة سنوات من العمل، واطلق عليها اسم Selam, وايضا يطلق عليها اسم "Lusys baby", بالرغم من ان لوسي اكبر عمرا بحوالي 120 الف سنة. 

آشارت مستحاثة "سيلام" الى ان هذا النوع الانساني القديم كان فعلا يسير على اطرافه الخلفية، بالرغم من انها احتفظت بقدراتها على التسلق . الابحاث اشارت الى ان دماغ " سيلام" ينمو ببطء، حيث دماغها بحجم 330 ميلليتر يشكل 63-68% من دماغ البالغين لهذا النوع، في حين يصل حجم الدماغ عند اطفال الشمبانزي في هذا العمر الى 90% من دماغ البالغين. 

في السهوب المفتوحة كان السير منتصباً ضرورة حياتية، إذ تمكن المرء من مراقبة الاخطار المختبئة وفي نفس الوقت تحرير الاطراف الامامية للقيام بمهمات اخرى مثل حمل الطعام او سلاح عبر مسافات طويلة. في الظروف الجديدة كان البحث عن الطعام يتضمن مخاطر اكبر ومسافات اطول. إضافة الى ذلك فأن السير المنتصب ابعد الرأس عن الارض وبالتالي اعطاه إمكانية افضل ليتبرد بعيدا عن إنعكاسات الاشعة الشمسية القادمة من الارض، الامر الضروري لنشوء دماغ يحتاج الى الكثير من الطاقة. 


إستخدام وسائل وادوات
مع حدوث التغييرات البيئية والمناخية ظهر نوع جديد من القردة الجنوبية. احدى الجماجم حصلت على اسم " إنسان كاسر الجوز" وتشير الى قوة الفك والاسنان المتميزة. المجموعة اختلفت كثيرا عن سابقيها الى درجة ان بعض العلماء يصنفوهم في خانة قرابة خاصة: Paranthropus. هذه المجموعة كانت متلائمة مع نوع جديد من الطعام : الخضراوات، والفواكه والمكسرات. هذه السلالة ليست إلا فرعاً صغيراً في شجرة عائلة الانسان. لما يزيد عن 1,5 مليون سنة عاشوا جنباً الى جنب مع قريب اخر لهم "الانسان"، الذي ظهر فرعه قبل حوالي 2,5 مليون سنة منفصلا عن احدى عشائر القرد الجنوبي. 

الانواع الاولى من الانسان نعلم عنها القليل للغاية. احداهم المسمى Homo Habilis, "الانسان صانع الاداوات" والذي ينقسم حسب بعض العلماء، الى نوعين على الاقل. اللقية الاولى حدثت عام 1961 في منطقة Olduvai التنزانية، من قبل ابناء العالم المستحاثي المشهور Louis Leakey. اسم هابيليس، يقصد بها الحجر المستخدم كوسيلة عمل والذي عثر عليه قريبا من المستحاثة. بفضل العثور على الاحجار المستخدمة بالعمل اعتبر الهومو هابيليس الاول الذي استخدمها، بما اطلق عليه Olduvaik بالرغم من انه معروف ان الانسان الاقدم استخدم ادوات خشبية، خصوصا ونحن نعلم ان القرود تستخدمها حتى الان. غير ان الادوات الخشبية لاتبقى لسنوات طويلة ولا تترك اثراً. لقد عرفت 

اليد التي هيئت ادوات العمل الحجرية كانت تتشابه مع ايدي الانسان الحالي: إبهام يتحرك كما لدينا الان، وعظام اصابع مستقيمة. الدماغ كان ايضا اكبر مما لدى القرد الجنوبي، حيث حجم الدماغ عند القرد الجنوبي كان 400-500 سم مكعب، في حين عند الهومو هابيليس وصل الى 500-800 سم مكعب. قبل 10 ملايين سنة ظهر النوع المسمى Homo Erectus, "الانسان المنتصب" ليبدء عصر جديداً. مثلا كان حجم الدماغ عند ايريكتوس اكبر بشكل ملحوظ مما لدى جد الانسان، لقد وصل الى 750-1250 سم مكعب. هومو ايريكتوس صنع واستخدم ايضا الادوات، تماما كما فعل الهومو هابيليس، ومع الزمن قام كلاهما بتتطوير صناعته وتحسينها، الى درجة صناعة الفؤوس الحجرية. غير ان معطيات الفك تشير الى ان الهومو ايريكتوس يصبح كامل النمو عند الثانية عشر من العمر. عندما تنمو الاسنان تنشأ إشارات لنموها، تماما كما هو الحال عند الشجر. من خلال حساب هذه الاشارات عند الانسان الحالي ومقارنتها بمثيلتها عند الهومو ايريكتوس عرف العلماء عمر النضوج عند الانواع المبكرة. عند الانسان وبسبب الدماغ، إزدادت الحاجة الى فترة اطول حتى يتسنى له النضوج. 








الهجرة كانت من افريقيا
في عدة مناطق من القارات الافريقية والاسيوية والاوروبية عثر المرء على مستحاثات عظمية للحالة المبكرة لانسان الهومو سابينيس " الانسان المفكر". في النماذج المبكرة عنه، تظهر بوضوح الكثير من التشابهات بينه وبين الهومو ايريكتوس، مثلا الفك ومنطقة الحواجب، في نفس الوقت يملك الكثير من التشابه مع الانسان الحالي. 

المستحاثات المبكرة تشير الى كونها حلقة انتقال بين النوعين، ولذلك يطلق عليهالانسان القديم (Arkaiska). اليوم يشير علم الجينات الى ان الانسان القديم ظهر كنوع قبل 200 الف سنة في افريقيا. 

عام 1987 تم توثيق الاصل الواحد لجميع شعوب الارض، عندما اصدر علماء الجينات نتائج بحثهم القائل ان الجميع يعودون الى مجموعة جينية واحدة، كانت تعيش قبل حوالي 200 الف سنة وهى نسل امرأة واحدة فقط تمسى حاليا بحواء الميتوكوندريا. من خلال مقارنة الميتوكوندري العائد الى 147 شخص من مختلف انحاء العالم والذى عاد بنا إلى 134 مجموعه فرعيه ، ظهر ان الاختلاف الجيني في الحوض الجيني صغير للغاية وقد قام بذلك الراحل العظيم ألان ويلسون وقد نشر بحثه فى النيتشر 1987 وهو بحث رائع حقيقه سأحاول أن أضع نسخة مترجمه منه فى المنتدى . 
الميتوكوندريا جزء من اجزاء الخلية له DNA خاص به، والذي يجري توريثه الى الاجيال من خلال الام فقط. في الحوض الجيني للميتوكوندريا توجد بقايا بقايا جينية لبكتريا من ماقبل التاريخ، ولازالت تحتوي على احماض امينية من ذلك العصر. هذه الاحماض الامينية ليس لها قيمة فعلية ولكن هنا بالذات يمكن مقارنة الطفرات الانسانية عبر العصور. 
من حيث ان العلماء لديهم مايكفي لتقدير مرات حدوث الطفرات، يمكن استخدام ذلك لحساب الزمن المطلوب لحدوث الطفرات المسجلة في الاحماض الامينية للميتوكوندريا. بهذه الطريقة تم حساب الزمن اللازم لظهور الانسان الحالي. 

عام 1995 تمكن العلماء من إكتشاف طريقة جديدة لتقصي اصل الانسان عن طريق الذكر، هذه المرة، وبالذات من خلال الكروموسوم الذكري، الذي يجري توريثه للذكور وعن طريق الخط الذكري، مما يساعد على ملاحقة وتحديد الاصل الذكري. بعد مقارنة الحماض الامينية للكرموسوم الذكري عند 38 شخصاً من مختلف انحاء العالم توصلوا الى انهم ينحدرون من اصل واحد، لازال يعيش في انحاء من افريقيا الجنوبية حتى اليوم. 


إنسان المغارات
من الفروع الانسانية السابقة لم يبقى على قيد الحياة إلا نوع واحد، Homo sapiens sapiens. غير انه قبل 30 الف سنة فقط كان يعيش الانسان الحالي في اوروبا الى جانب إنساناً آخر يدعى Neanderthalensis. بعض العلماء يعتبرونه فرعا مباشرا قبل الانسان تحت اسم Homo sapiens Neander, غير انه يعتبر اليوم نوعاً قائماً بذاته، بناء على الكثير من المعطيات. النيندرتال كانت له بنية جسمية مختلفة بوضوح: لقد كان اقصر، واقوى، وجبهة اغلظ، واكثر صلابة، وجمجمة اكثر تسطحاً. 

إضافة الى ذلك كان هذا النوع من الانسان يملك دماغاً يتميز بحجمه الكبير، إذ يصل الى 1200-1700 سم مكعب. نيندرتال قام بتتطوير ادوات خاصة للصيد والزينة، مما جعله يستحق لقب حضارة رجل المغارات. من الضروري الاشارة الى ان النيندرتال ترك آثاراً تشير الى الوعي الاجتماعي، فقد كان يدفن موتاه مع رموز مصنوعة، وكان يصنع الحلى للزينة، كما ترك رسوماً في المغارات. 

الحفريات في مغارة Rhônedalen الموجودة في جنوب فرنسا كشفت ان مجموعة من النيندرتال آكلت ستة من ابنائها قبل 100 الف سنة. العلائم تشير الى هؤلاء الستة تم ذبحهم وشويهم بنفس الطريقة التي تتم مع بقية الحيوانات التي بقيت آثارها ايضا، مما يشير الى وجود آكلة لحوم الانسان بينهم. بقايا آثار عظام الحيوانات تشهد على ان النيندرتال لم يعاني من نقص في الطعام، فلماذا أكل ابنائه؟ يعتقد بعض العلماء ان الامر كان جزء من طقوس، او انهم كانوا يفتقدون للطعام في اواخر فصل الشتاء. 

النيندرتال لاينتمي الى شجرة الانسان الحالي، بل هو نتائج فرع عنها انقرض فجاءة. الانسان الحالي في بداياته المبكرة كان يختلف عن النيندرتال في الشكل والممارسة. لقد تتطورت ثقافة الانسان الحالي بسرعة اكبر، كما تمكن من التلائم مع بيئة متنوعة واظهر قدرة على سرعة الانسجام افضل، وتمكن من تطوير اللغة الصوتية والرمزية. اليوم يختلف الانسان الحالي اختلافا كبيرا عن الانسان الاول، في الشكل والممارسة والقدرات الاجتماعية والعقلية. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
منقول بتصرف
--------------------------------
تم تكبير الخط فقط .
( قلم حر ) .​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

موضوع جميل و مميز .
لكن فلنلاحظ شيئا :
الاٍنسان الحالي ( أو الاٍنسان كما نعرفه ) .....لا دليل موثوق على أنه الاٍنسان المنحني الظهر أو طويل اليدين ( قد تصل يديه للأرض ) .
فالفرق الجيني ( و لو كان بسيطا ) ممكن أن يؤدي لنوع آخر ( قد يشبه بشكل عام النوع الأصلي ) .
مثلا : قرد غوريلا صغير مع قرد شمبانزي من نفس الحجم !
قد يبدو تشابه كبير بينهم ( عند دراسة مستحاثاتهم الباقيه ) و الفرق الجيني بينهم ضئيل جدا .
و لنلاحظ أن أغلب المقولات العلميه عن التطور ......لا زالت نظريات !!!
و النظريه لا يحتج بها قبل أن تتحول لقانون .
فنظريات داروين مثلا ( عن التطور ) ........تبقى نظريات ....و لو كان من الممكن أن نحتج بها علميا ....لأثبتنا أن أصل الاٍنسان قرد ( عفوا منكم ) .
و هذا ما نلاحظه بصوره أو بأخرى عبر الشرح عن ( النيندرتال ) في موضوع الجميل جدا .
و لنلاحظ شيئا :
الدليل المنطقي الوحيد المثبت ( حتى الآن )على زمن وجود الاٍنسان ( الحقيقي ) هو أولى الحضارات البشريه ( الحقيقيه ) التي تتطور و تتناغم فيما بينها ( بشكل عام ) ......أي يبقى الأصل الفعلي للبشر لا يتجاوز عدة آلاف من السنوات .....و هو ماتكلم عنه الكثير من العلماء عن الزمن الفعلي لوجود التفاهم اللغوي بين البشر .
الزميل الفاضل :
لو تأتينا برابط علمي موثوق ( و لو كان بالاٍنجليزيه ....لا مانع ) حتى نوضح الصوره للقراء بشكل دقيق و مفصل و موضوعي و بالدليل ( طبعا طلب لو تستطيع تحقيقه نكون شاكرين لك ) .
أهلا بك .


----------



## maryam-muslima (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

موضوع مميز اخي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

موضوع جميل 
على فكرة اهترو عيوني وانا عمبقرا 
منعم الخط كتير 
والموضوع شيق 
يعني غصب عني قريت 
ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك 
وبانتظار مواضيع جميلة مثل هذا الموضوع 

سلااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## raspotin (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

السلام عليكم ياسمردلى طبعا كما لاحظت تم إيقافى 
لنقاشات حادة ولكن منطقيه ولم يحدث منى فيها تطاول مع ماىروك وكريستيان نايت 
لكن عموما كويس عندى اشتراك احتياطى 
يارب ماى روك مش يحجبه عن الدخول زى اشتراك شادى


أما بالنسبه للإنسان الحديث 
أعتقد إن مشروع الجينيوم البشرى يجيبنا عن هذا التساؤل
فقد أعطى المشروع الذى انتهى عام 2000 صورة عن تابع DNA المرجعى للإنسان العصرى 
أما بالنسبه لتواجد الإنسان الحقيقى 
أفهم من كلامك الجنس الذى يمتلك من الصفات مايمكننا إطلاق عليه لفظ هومو 
فهو هومو أريكتوس 
وبالنسبه للتواريخ فدة بيتم بيتم بالتأريخ الإشعاعى بالكربون أساسا وطرق أخرى مساعده 
وطرق كثيره لاحاجة للتطرق إليها
وبواسطه التأريخ تم تحديد عمر الهومو أريكتوس زى ماوضح الجدول إلى من كتاب من لوسى إلى اللغه
كتاب شيق أنصحكم بقرأته بحوالى مايزيد عن مليون من السنين 
أما بالنسبه للحفريات الأخرى فلا مراء بأنها لبشر حقيقين لأن ببساطه لايوجد أى احتماليه للتناسل 
بين أنواع مختلفه مثلا قرود إنسان 
فى حالتنا لأن القرود 48 كروموسوم الإنسان 46 كروموسوم
طبعا غير اختلاف الجينيوم 
وبالنسبه للتطور فدا هيرجعنا لتعريف كلمة نظريه نفسها 
الأن التطور عليه إجماع من المجتمع العلمى ولايوجد غير 0.15% من العلماء لايعتقدون به (على فكرة مش علماء بيولوجى)
بالنسبه للروابط صاحب الموضوع كان حاطط كم كبير من المراجع 
للرجوع إلبها لكن كان فيه مشكلة فى نقل الروابط بس
مش عرفت أنقلها إن شاء الله أجيبها 
أما بالنسبه للتطور ممكن تعد إيه المواقع التى تنفيه ولعل أكثرها إحتراما وأكثرها قربا للعلم 
هو complexsystems
ماعلينا إن شاء الله هجيب المراجع قريبا جدا لضيق وقتى جدااا جداا حاليا الإمتحانات قربت ههههههههههه


أخيرا أنا كنت جاى لتصحيح بسيط بس لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى إن شجرة البشر التى تم رسمها بالميتوكوندريا بدأ رسمها فى عام 1987 ولم تنتهى إلا فى التسعينات إن شاء الله هحاول أجيبها من على النت لو مش لقيتها الله المستعان وأرسمها أنا بأ


بالنسبه للمراجع عن التطور كثيييرة جدااااا تقريبا أى موقع يتكلم عن البيولوجى ستجد فيه كلام عن التطور 
أنا عندى روابط بالإنجليزيه والعربيه والفرنسيه (لكن الروابط الفرنسيه لم أستطع قرأتها )
بالنسبه للعربى مايحضرنى حاليا هو www.smec.com
وأما بالنسبه للإنجليزيه فكثيير جدا 
حتى فى ويكبدياا الإنجليزيه يوجد حصيله جيدة عن التطور 
ولكن مايحضرنى حاليا هو www.utexas.edu
------------------------------------------
تم تكبير الخط فقط .
يفضل اٍختيار القياس رقم ثلاثه ىأو أربعه ( للخطوط ) .
لي عوده قريبه لتوضيح ما كتبته أكثر .
( قلم حر ) .


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

شكرا لاضافتك 
معليش يمكن يكون سوء تفاهم او في سبب خلاهم يوقفوا الاشتراك 

على كل حال لا تاكل هم 
واكيد هنن رح يقولوا السبب اللي دفعهن ليعملوا هيك 
ما بعتقد الهم تارات معك 

وشكرا كتير على الاضافات عل الموضوع 
بس انا كتبت انو الخط ناعم رجعت كتبت بخط ناعم 
والله الموضوع حلو وانبرو عيوني وانا عمبقرأ 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*



raspotin قال:


> السلام عليكم ياسمردلى طبعا كما لاحظت تم إيقافى
> لنقاشات حادة ولكن منطقيه ولم يحدث منى فيها تطاول مع ماىروك وكريستيان نايت
> لكن عموما كويس عندى اشتراك احتياطى
> لا علم لي بالموضوع .....لكن بيقول المثل : يا بخت من نام مظلوم و لا نام ظالم ....(.لكن و بكل صدق : لا أعلم أيكم الظالم و أيكم المظلوم ) .
> ...


أتمنى أن أكون أوضحت كلامي .
تأكيد : أنا لا أختلف معك في فكره التطور كفكره عامه .......أبدا ....بل هي حقيقه دامغه ( بالنسبه لي ) .
موفق .


----------



## raspotin (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

السلام عليكم 
سورى ثيف مش بفهم سورى فكرتك لما قلت ناعم إنه حلو أبقيت عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالنسبه للسمردلى 
صحيح أن التشريح المقارن لايكفى كثييرا 
ولكن هناك أدله أخرى مثلا التسلسل للحفريات 


بالنسبه للتطور هو حتى  الأن مازال سائدا ولايوجد فى 
الحقل العلمى من لايعتقد أننا تطورنا من القردة العليا الكبرى -أسف لو جرحت شعوركم لكنها الحقيقه-
أما بالنسبه للتطور فأدلته كثييره ولاتعتمد فقط على التشريح المقارن مع أنه مصدر مهم 
أما بالنسبه للتطور البشرى فهناك بالإضافه للتشريح المقارن 
تسلسل العمر الأحفورى ممكن بكده نحط ترتيب ظهور الأنواع زمنيا لو عملنا كده 
هنلاقى تسلسل منطقى فى التطور بحسب التشريح المقارن 
بحيث يكون فرضيات مثل نقص المعلومات أو أدله دامغه هى مجرد افتراضات 
خصوصا مع التسليم بسلم التطور 
فما الذى يخرج الإنسان منه 
أما بالنسبه لإستخدام الوراثيات 
فهذا موجود فعلا 
من خلال قياس نشبه التشابه الوراثى أو التماثل homology 
يريت نفرق بينه وبين التناظر anology 

ومن خلاله تم تحديد الفارق الجينى ب تقريبا 1.5% 
ولو طبقنا نفس التقنيه التى استخدمت فى تحديد عمر الكون 
يعنى لف الشريط للخلف ههههههههه
وبمعرفه معدل التطفر وبشويه حسابات هنقدر نحدد زمن السلف المشترك 
لو تقارب هذا الزمن مع سجل المستحاثات وهو ماحدث 
هيكون لدينا دليل على التطور 
والتقنيه دى بتستخدم فى علم الأنثروبولجى 
وبيها تم دعم تماما نظريه الإحلال أو الخروج من أفريقيا على حساب نظريه المناطق المتعددة 
(ممكن أفردلها موضوع مخصص لو حبيتوا تعرفوا أكتر )

يعنى والمستحاثات للأنواع المشهوره زى النياندرتال مثلا 
تم العثور عليها فى كافه أرجاء العالم البارد أوروبا كلها والقوقاز بل وصلت لمواقع زى أوزباكستان مثلا 
نسخه واحدة لاتكفى 
أما عن أطروحتك الخاصه بصعوبه تحديد المسار التطور بالإعتماد على التشريح المقارن 
فمزيه العلم الكبرى والخاصه بالتعميم 
تحل لنا هذه المشكلة فبعد إثبات التطور ووضع سجل تطور طبعا هيكون فيه بعض الأماكن متلخطبه أو غير معروفه بشكل كامل نتيجه لنقص المعلومات 
لكن بيكون حدودها معروفه بدقه يعنى لن تختلط بانواع أخرى 
فهيكون لدينا مجموعه محدودة غير معروفه الترتيب بدقه 

زى ماظرحت مسأله الأسماك العظميه مثلا 
لكن بتطبيق افترضات التطور عليها يمكن تصنيفها بدقه جيدة 

أما بالنسبه للخارطه العالميه بإستخدام دنا للميتوكوندرى 
فدا تكنيك جديد ابتدعه ألان ويلسون عام 1987 
وهو بيعتمد على تطفر دنا الميتوكوندرى الذى يورث من قبل الأم فقط 
فنتفادى بلبله العبور والتوليف الذى يحدث فى الكروموسومات النوويه 
يعنى إلى هيغير فيه هو التطفر بس
وكمان حجمه صغير جدا قزم للغايه 16565 قاعده ودا بيسهل المهمه 
لأننا من خلال معرفه متوسط الطفرات بين مجموعه والأخرى يمكننا معرفه مدى انفصالهم 
أو منذ متى عاش سلفهم الوراثى المشترك من خلال معرفه مدة تكتكات ساعه التطفر للميتوكوندريا 
وتم متابعه البشر الحاليين بهذه الطريقه فوجد أن مهد البشريه هو أفريقيا 
منذ تقريبا ودا رقم متوسط حوالى 250 ألف عام 
أما نعليقا على أطروحتك الأخيره الخاصه بالتطور البشرى وعدم الإعتماد على التشريح المقارن فيه 
لكن التشريح المقارن ليس إلا وسيله واحدة توجد أدله أخرى كثيره على التطور البشرى من القردة العليا ماعلينا نفردها فى موضوع خاص لكن فى الصيف با مش تكونوا طماعين 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## raspotin (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

وبالنسبه للرابط العربى 
www.smsec.com
وهو مركز سوزان مبارك الإستكشافى للعلوم 
معذرة ولكنى لم أجد رابط مفصل عن التطور بالعربيه عنه 
ادخل على الموسوعه وبعدين أنثروبولوجى 
وفيه حوالى 15 مقال عن التطور البشرى بواسطه الدكتور مجدى عطيه


----------



## قلم حر (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

قبل أن أرد .
سؤال :
هل أنت من اللادينيين ؟؟؟
طبعها لن نخوض في غير العلم المجرد هنا ( بحسب تخصص القسم )   لكن أستغرلاب بعض ما طرحته ... و أحببت أن أستفسر عن هذه النقطه سلفا ( لو أمكن ) .
أؤجل ردي ....لضيق الوقت  ... و للزوم أن أتوخى الدقه ( أكثر مما فعلت سابقا ) .
موفق .


----------



## raspotin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
لست لادينا ولاأردى ولامالحدا ولاشكوكيا 
ولاشىء من هذا القبيل (وإن كنت أعرف منهم الكثير ولى أصدقاء منهم -ليس أصدقاء بالظبط يعنى - حتى لاتنهال القصائد على-)
كل الحكايه إنى لما بتكلم بالعلم أتكلم بالعلم فقط
ولا أتكلم إلا بما جاء به العلم 
أفصل بين العلم والدين 
فلا مجال للخلط بينهما 
فلا نحاكم علما ولانرفضه لأنه يخالف الدين 
فهذا تجنى على الدين وعلى العلم (ليس فى كل الأوقات)
استثنى الحقائق العلميه الثابته 
لذلك أنا خلقى دينيا لكنى أتكلم عن التطور ولا أتكلم إلا به 
لأن رفضه سيكون موقف غير مفهوم وغير مبرر 
لأننا ساوينا بين قواعد العلم المتغيره والإحتماليه وبين قواعد الدين الراسخه رسوخ الجبال بل أكثر فالجبال تتأثر بعوامل التعريه وإلى غير ذلك 

أعتقد إن وجهه نظرى اتضحت


----------



## raspotin (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

سمردلى أين أنتهل سنكمل موضوع التطور أم إنه انتهى عند هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

عذرا للتأخر .....ضيق و قت و تعدد مسئوليات .
نبدأ :


> سمردلى أين أنتهل سنكمل موضوع التطور أم إنه انتهى عند هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟


لا سنكمل ....و كنت أريد أجلب لك بعض من المعلومات الموثقه ( أي حقائق لا شك فيها ) تتطرق لموضوعنا ....لكن يبدو أنك مستجعل ( لقرب اٍمتحاناتك ) و أنا أيضا ليس لي وقت كافي للبحث .
لكن سأوضح ما جاء قبلا ....و أرجو التعليق عليه بدقه و ترتيب .
بداية نتطرق لكلامك عن الحقائق :



> لحقل العلمى من لايعتقد أننا تطورنا من القردة العليا الكبرى


بصراحه لم أقرأ تلك المعلومه قبلا .....هل من دليل واضح عندك ؟؟؟
يا ريت تجيبو .


> بالنسبه للتطور هو حتى الأن مازال سائدا ولايوجد فى
> الحقل العلمى من لايعتقد أننا تطورنا من القردة العليا الكبرى -أسف لو جرحت شعوركم لكنها الحقيقه-
> أما بالنسبه للتطور فأدلته كثييره ولاتعتمد فقط على التشريح المقارن مع أنه مصدر مهم
> أكرر : أنا لا أختلف معك بالتطور البشري كفكره عامه ....و هناك نظريت كثيره عن التطور .....لكن كلها نظريات .....وهذه لا تدل على الحقائق .....بل على أفكار فيها منطق علمي و نظري .....لكنها لا ترنو لمستوى الحقائق أصلا .
> ...


هل لديك دليل دامغ واحد ؟؟
اٍن كان ذلك ...فلتجلبه مع رابط موثوق ....فنحسم الأمر !
موفق .


----------



## raspotin (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

إذا كان لديك دليل دامغ على التطور احضره 
ياللهول 
اسمحلى أقولك إنتا العكس 
إحضرلى أنت دليل ضد التطور 
لايوجد أدنى شك فى التطور النظريات حول الأليه التى حدث بها 
قلت لايوجد شك حول تطور الإنسان من القردة العليا الكبرى قلت هات دليل 
ومع غن هذا لايوجد أسهل منه ادخل جوجل واعمل بحث عن شجرة العيله 
أو ويكبيديا وإيفلوشن بيولوجى 
لكن اسمحلى أقولك إنتا هات دليل على العكس 
لايوجد غير مراز بحثيه قليله جداا التى تعتقد بنظريه التصميم الذكى 
قليله جداا
وكلها مرتبطه بوجهة نظر دينيه 


بالمناسبه الهجرة لأوروبا مش نظريه عشرات الدلائل تؤكد هذا 
منها أدله الوراثه mtDNA وكرموسوم وغيرها أدله الاركولوجى والأنثروبولوجى وكمان حتى علم اللغات المقارن 
لا أعرف كيف حولتها أنت بقدرة قادر لنظريه 
والمستحاثات هى بشريه أم لا شىء غير مفهوم 
يوجد فروق واضحه بين الهياكل العظميه للانواع
من رابع المستحيلات غنك لايمكنك التفرقه بين هيكل عظمى لشمبانزى وبشرى 
الحوض وحده يكفى 
أما ما قلته عن homology 
يأخى إذا لم يكن ب دنا هيكون بماذا قياس نسبه التشابه يكون من خلال دنا 
للأنواع الموجودة حاليا 
أما جملتك الأخيرة التى لم أفهمها البته فهى هات دليل ممكن أعرف دليل على ماذا 
لو كان على التطور اسمحلى أضحك كثيرا جدااااا
مئات الروابط العلميه المتخصصه بكل لغات العالم تتحدث عن التطور 
خش على موقع اى جامعه اختار أى واحدة وستجد روابط عن التطور 
ادخل على اى محرك بحث مهما كان سيئا وضع كلمة إيفلوشن وسترى النتيجه 
احضر أى كتاب دراسى فى البيولوجى حتى لو كان لصفوف دراسيه أولى وسترى باب خاص لتطور 
عجبت لك ياسمردلى
أما جملتك الأعجب فهى الخاصه لنحسم الموضوع 
الموضوع أصلا محسوم 
ثم إحنا بنتكلم فى موضوع كبير جدااا 
ولو كان مش محسوم سنحتاج لشهور وسنوات أنا وإنتا علشان نحسمه 
لأنك بتحكم على فرع كامل من العلم 
واتعجب منك كثيرا عندما تقول لاترنو لمستوى الحقائق
يدل على نقص معرفى خطير فيما يتعلق بطبيعه العلم نفسه 
من النهايه أنا لا أعرف ما أتكلم عنه أنت لم تحدد حتى موضوعا من أين نبدأ 
وإلى أين ننتهى ممكن تحدد نقاط النقاش لأن كل مداخلاتنا السابقه = صفر 
أنا حتى لم أعرف ماطبيعه النقاش إلا أنه عن التطور 
عن مااذا عن أليته أم أدلته أم تطبيقاته عن أى جزء منه وعن اى حلقه هل عن الحلقه الأخيره 
أم الأولى ام ماذا تحديدا 
خط رهيب للأمور من الأسماك العظميه ثم إلى الأورانج أوتان رأسا بدون أى شىء بينها 

نريد نقاشا هادئا مسلسلا بدون افكار مسبقه ولا أحكام نهائيه للوصول إلى الحقيقه موافق ؟؟
بس ياريت تحدد النقاط الأول


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

حرام عليك يا رجل !!
ألا زلت لا تقرأ بعنايه ؟؟؟
الأخطر لو كنت تقرأ بعنايه .......بجد هذا أخطر من التسرع !!
هل أنا خالفتك مره بالتطور عموما ؟؟؟؟
أم تهرب من النقاط الجوهريه كعادتك ....بالكلام المعمم ؟؟؟
نكرر ....لعل و عسى :
أخر مداخلتك قبل السابقه ( و الحديث عنها عموما ) كان :



> لكن التشريح المقارن ليس إلا وسيله واحدة توجد أدله أخرى كثيره على التطور البشرى من القردة العليا ماعلينا نفردها فى موضوع خاص لكن فى الصيف با مش تكونوا طماعين


طلبنا منكم دليلا دامغا .....لحسم الموضوع ......هل عندك دليل دامغ ( من مصدر معتمد ) على أن الاٍنسان يتحدر من القرده العليا ؟؟؟
دليل موثوق مو نظريات ....
و هنا سأكتفي بنقطه حتى لا تهرب بالكلام المعمم المحرف .....و بعدما يثبت عجزك ....سأنتقل للنقطيه التاليه.
لا تتجاهل الرابط ....و لن تجلب ما يؤكد ذلك ....لا أريد ما يتكلم عن ذلك ....بل يؤكده !
عجيب أمرك !
أضيف خمس نقاط ....عسى أن تفهمها :
أأنا طلبت دليلا على التطور بالعموم ؟؟؟
و هل التطور ينحصر بنظريات أم نظريه واحده أصلا ؟؟
و هل اٍرتقت تلك النظريات لتصبح قوانين ؟؟؟
ألا تعرف الفرق بين النظريه و القانون ؟؟؟
هل يحتج على العلم (بشكل أكيد ) بنظريات أصلا ؟
أتمنى أن تقتبس النقاط و ترد عليه بالتفصيل .....نقطه فنقطه ....حرام عليك يل رجل .
كفى مضيعه للوقت .
موفق .


----------



## raspotin (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

هههههههههههه
قلت والله تضحكنى ياسمردلى 
لوهربت منك من كل شىء لن أهرب من التطور نحن هنا نتحدث فى صلب العلم
سأكتفى نقطه بنقطه كويس أخيرا لم تأت من قبل إلا بالكلام المعمم 
انحدار الإنسان من القردة العليا 
أوك ثانيه واحدة أظن إنى نزلتلك شجرة العيله فى موضوع ظهور الإنسان 
من كتاب من لوسى للغه ممكن تشوفها
ونفسى أعرف قبلت التطور بشكل عام 
فما المانع من قبول تطور الإنسان من القردة العليا الكبرى (شمبانزى-غوريللا-اورانج أوتان)
اتفضل ياسيدى 
روابط بالإنجليزيه
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/evolution/humans/humankind/index.html
http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/biology/b103/f01/web1/okeefe.html
http://www.onelife.com/evolve/manev.html
http://www.allaboutscience.org/evolution-of-man.htm
http://www.ecotao.com/holism/huevo/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_Man

من ويكبديا العربية 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تطور_الإنسان





> أأنا طلبت دليلا على التطور بالعموم ؟؟؟


بقبولك التطور بالعموم فأنت تقبل تطور البشر من القردة العليا 
فما تطور البشر إلى حلقه من حلقات التطور عجيب من يقبل 99% من النظريه ثم يرفض البقيه ثم عحيب أمرك عندما تقول مايؤكد ذلك وليس مايتكلم عنه وأنك تريد دليل 
وليس نظريه من الواضح قصورك العلمى فيما يتعلق بطبيعه العلم وماذا تعنى أصلا كلمه نظريه 
A theory is a logically self-consistent model or *****work for de***ibing the behavior of a related set of natural or social phenomena. It originates from and/or is supported by experimental evidence (see scientific method). In this sense, a theory is a systematic and formalized expression of all previous observations that is predictive, logical and testable. In principle, scientific theories are always tentative, and subject to corrections or inclusion in a yet wider theory.
من ويكيبديا
the analysis of a set of facts in their relation to one another
تعرف قاموس ويبستر العالمى 



> و هل التطور ينحصر بنظريات أم نظريه واحده أصلا ؟؟


قلت لك النظريات فى الأليه لكن التطور هو نظريه واحدة القائمة 
وهى التركيبيه الحديثه أو الدارونيه الجديدة
لكن مبدأ التطور نفسه راسخ كالجبال



> و هل اٍرتقت تلك النظريات لتصبح قوانين ؟؟؟


وهل يوجد قوانين فى البيولوجى 
نحن أما م حقائق ونظريات تفسرها والنظريه تظل معتمدة مادامت ناجحه أفهمت 
أما خلق البشر حتى ليس نظريه لأنه لايقدم أجوبه ولاتفسيرا ولا تنبؤات 
ولا يمكن التأكد منه تجريبيا فهو غير قابل للتخطئة



> ألا تعرف الفرق بين النظريه و القانون ؟؟؟


سؤال مضحك



> هل يحتج على العلم (بشكل أكيد ) بنظريات أصلا ؟


أو تعرف مالعلم اصلا 
الأنثروبولوجى بشكل عام يعتمد على النظريات ثم نجد دلائل على النظريه التى تنبع من دلائل 
فإذا نجحت النظريه فى التفسير 
وتم اختبارها ونجحت يكون امجال لتغييرها

أخر شىء 
ماهو تفسيرك لوجود البشر 
ماهى نظريتك 
هل خلق؟؟ أم تطور؟؟
لو كنت خلقى مادليلك طبعا غير الكتب الدينيه مادليلك العلمى 
وهل الخلق يمكن أن يكون نظريه حاليا
ثانىشىء ماهى النظريه أليست تفسير لوقائع 
وجدنا حفريات متسلسه بانتظام من القردة العليا وحتى الهومو سبينز سبينز 
وكل منها يبتعد قليلا عن القردة ويقترب أكثر من البشر 


*الإنسان العاقل*
*نياندرتال*
*إنسان الصين"بكين"*
*الإنسان القرد(جاوة)المعتدل القامة*
*طلائع البشرية(القردي الجنوبي)*
*النوع الخاصية*




*بين 25الى 30كجم*
*الوزن *
*1450/1500 سم3*
*1625سم3*
*1100/1200سم3*
*914 سم3*
*من450الى750سم3*
*السعة الجمجمية*
*+157       سم*
*152.4 سم*
*اقل من 152 سم*
*167.5 سم*

*طول القامة*
*اسفل الرأس يميل نحو الأمام*
*اتجاه الثقب نحو الخلف*

*عالية*

*نقطة اتصال الفتحة الكبرى بالعمود الفقري*
*عمودية فوق الرقبة*
*مدلاة بدرجة ما*
*مدلاة بدرجة أقل*
*مدلاة بعض الشيء*

*وضع الرأس عامة*
*جبهة عالية*
*جبهة صغيرة*
*جبهة بزاوية صغيرة*
*غير موجودة تقربياً*

*الجبهة*
*ذقن واضحة*
*متراجعة*

*غير موجودة *

*الرقبة *
*متكاملة*
*أسنان قوية*
*تضاءل الأنياب وضروس كثيرة*
*أنياب كبيرة وضروس كبيرة*

*الفك والأسنان*
*متكامل  *
*عريض فى المقدمة و الخلف *
*اقصر ومستدير من الأمام ويتسع إلى الخلف*
*طويل وضيق *

*قوس الأسنان *
*متكامل *
*بروز حلمي صغير *
*بروز حلمي واضح *
*بروز حلمي صغير *

*البروز الحلمي *
*قبابية *
*مرتفعة وضيقة *
*اكبر و أعلى *


*ارتفاع الرأس أو غطاء المخ *
*رقيقة *


*كثيفة *

*عظام الجمجمة *
*منطبقة *
*منطبقة *
*منطبقة *
*لا تنطبق لوجود أنياب *

*انطباق الفكين *
* مختفية *
*اقل بروزاً و شديدة التقوس *
*ضخمة وبارزة وكثيفة *
*ضخمة وبارزة *

*عظام الحاجبين *
*بارزة وواضحة *
*ضخم وذو قنطرة *
*له قنطرة انف *
*صغيرة جداً *

*الأنف *
* بارز عند منطقة اللثة وتجويف الخدين *
*منفوخاً حول الأنف *
*عريض *
*أقصر أسفل الحاجبين ويكون عريض أو مسطح *

*الوجه عامة *
* رقيقة *
*سميكة وثقيلة *

*ثقيلة وسميكة *

* ثقل العظام *



*مفرطحة فى الجزء الأعلى *

* عظام الفخذ *

*مفاصل عريضة *

*مضطربة *

*منطقة المفاصل *

*عريضة*
*مفرطحة اكثر *



*الكتفين و الأقدام *​ 

بماذا نفسر هذا 
خصوصا وجود اتجاهات تطوريه مميزة بخصوص حجم المخ 
واعتدال القامه
وتضاؤل حجم الإنسان بشكل عام 



أخيراااااا إذا لم يتطور الإنسان فكيف جاء للحياه 
طبعا أريد كلام علمى


----------



## raspotin (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

الأدله بشكل عام 
مش عندى وقت أترجمها والله أنا متأخر على الدرس وترجمات النت زباله ولاتغنى شيئا 
فى وقت تانى با


----------



## قلم حر (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*



raspotin قال:


> هههههههههههه
> قلت والله تضحكنى ياسمردلى
> لوهربت منك من كل شىء لن أهرب من التطور نحن هنا نتحدث فى صلب العلم
> سأكتفى نقطه بنقطه كويس أخيرا لم تأت من قبل إلا بالكلام المعمم
> ...


مليون مره :
خليك في أول مداخله .....و هات لينا دليل دامغ عليها .
مش نظريه تقبل الخطأ و الصواب .
ربنا يفتح عقلك و يبعد عنك الجهل .


----------



## raspotin (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

أوف ياسمردلى
من الواضح أنى أنا من ضيع معك وقت طويل جدا أطول من اللازم 
سؤال بسيط هل يوجد قوانين فى الأنثروبولوجى 
ممكن سيادتك تعرف كلمة قانون أصلا أبستمولوجيا 
عندها ممكن تفهم 

أثبت العلم بشكمل قاطع أن الاٍنسان الحالي يتحدر من القرده العليا !

الأتسمع أن حقائق العلم احتماليه 
اليقين لايتوفر إلا بالرياضيات 
لايوجد مايسمى بشكل قاطع
فى الأنثروبولوجى


فهمتها اٍزاي بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتنجم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بقبولك نظريه التطور بشكل عام فأنت تقبل تلقائيا تطور البشر 
تطور البشر ماهو إلا حلقه تطوريه لايوجد شىء مميز فيه 
مالفارق بين تطور البشر عن القردة العليا وتطور الطيور عن الديناصورات أو العكس


هل تعلم كم نظريه تم اٍثبات خطأها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و لو بعد قرون من وضعها ؟؟؟؟
عجيب فهمك !

أهو الحمد لله أبتديت تتكلم بشىء من الصحه 
لكن هل نظريه التطور تم إثبات خطأها 
أم هى النظريه السائدة  إلى سيادتك بتقبل بيها
أو إلى بتقبل ب99% منها وبترفض أخر نقطه بدون دليل 


عندما تفسر النظريه كل شيء ...تصبح قانونا .
هل كل العلماء متفقين على تفاصيل النظريه ؟
كفاك جدالا و مضيعه للوقت .

ضحالتك العلميه واضحه جدا
هل تعرف الفرق بين النظريه والقانون عجيب أمرك لاتعرف مالقانون 
إذا فسرت النظريه كل شىء 
يتوقف العلم فى هذا المجال ويصبح هذا هو النموذج الإرشادى السائد المسلم بصحته مثلا 
البصريات الهندسيه 
المشاكل التى تواجه النظريه أمر لابد منه لتقدم العلم القياسى 
من الواضح إنك محتاج دروس عاجله فى الأبستمولوجى وفلسفه العلم على الأقل ماهو المقصود بالعلم ذاته


عجيب أمرك !!
هل أنت في منتدى حواري ؟؟؟
أم تتهرب لنقاط عجيبه !!
ما علاقة رأيي أنا ؟؟
هل أنا متخصص أصلا ؟؟
أنا أبين لك بعض من المبادىء العلميه العامه ..., لا أجروء على الخوض بالتفاصيل أصلا ......فقط ممكن أن أنقل معلمه علميه ....لكن لا أفتي برأيي !
ولهذا طلبنا أدلتك ....حتى نحسم الموضوع .
و لا زلنا ننتظرها !

كالعاده هروب
ليست هوايتى ممارسه دور المعلم 
أئتنا ببعض معلومات علميه بدل هذا الجدب العلمى الذى تعيشه
أنت لم تأت بنظريه بديله لم تنقد النظريه لم تقدم شىء 
والأدهى أنك لم تقرأ ماجئت به 
لم تتعب نفسك بفتح أول موقع 
كان فيه نماذج لسجل الحفريات عن الإنسان 
لكن هنقول إيه بأ

.....كفاك تجاهلا لأدله 
دامغه .

ممكن تقولى إيه هيا أدلتك الدامغه 
عجبت لك لمن يطلب يقينا رياضيا فى الأنثروبولوجى


كم نظريه قديمه تحدثت عن تكوين الذره مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ملايين نظريه تم اٍثبات خطأها لاحقا .
ما هذا الجهل المدقع .
جاهل و عنيد .
مشكله كبرى !

كلها كانت نظريات جزئيه تقترب من الحقيقه 
ولكن هل تم إثبات خطأ التطور هذا مالاتستطيع أن تفهمه 
هل تم إثبات خطأ التطور 

عدد كروموسوماته ....مساويه للبشر أم القرود ؟؟؟؟
هذا ما يهمني ....دليل دامغ .....عدد الكروموسومات مثلا ....أو ما يوازيه كدليل دامغ .
ليس عندك و لا عند أكبر عالم في هذا التخصص .....كفاك تجاهلا لأدله 

جيد إنك قلتها  لايوجد دليل دامغ هذا لايوجد فى الأنثروبولجى إلا قليلا 
لكن مالدينا يدلنا على أن الإنسان جاء من القردة العليا 
هل تعرف أن الكروموسومات لن تأتينا بشىء جديد
لأنك للاسف جاااااااااااااااهل فى البيولوجيا الجزيئيه 
إذا قارنا الجينيوم لدى القردة العليا ولدى المستحاثات ماذا سنجد
سنجد حسب نظريه التطور بعد عن جينيوم القرود وقرب من جينيومنا 
هل هذا دليل دامغ 
ولكن أليس هذا الموجود فعلا أليس هذا مايقوله سجل الحفريات 
للأسف سيادتك تتجاهل أن الطرز المظهرى هو ناتج من الطرز الجينى 
الدليل الدامغ هو الدليل التجريبى عندما نطور بشرا من قرد 
عندها نقول لامجال للشك فى التطور ؟؟؟

هل لأن النظريه لايوجد عليها دليل دامغ فهى خطأ ؟؟؟؟
إذن فكل نظريات علم الفلك والأنثروبولوجى وكثير من الأفرع خطأ ؟؟
غريب أمرك 

للأسف إذا لم نر قرد يتحول إلا بشر فهو خطا ماقاله ذلك المتخلفون المسمون علماء 
أنت غريب جداا
لم نتطرق إلى الأن إلى مناقشه الأدله 
سأكتفى بسجل الحفريات   و homlogy 

أه أخر شىء لاأعرف لم تفصل تطور البشر عن غيره
تقبل التطور لكن ترفض تطور الإنسان 
سأسألك سؤال صغيربأى مسوغ رفضت تطور الإنسان 
لعدم وجود دليل دامغ 
إذن أنت لديك شىء عليه دليل دامغ على شىء أخر ماهو 
إذا لم تجب عن هذا السؤال مع ذكر الدليل سأعتبره هروب
الأدله فى المشاركة القادمه 
وأرجو أن تناقشها وإلا سأعتبرك متهربا كالعاده


----------



## قلم حر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تاريخ ظهور الإنسان*

ألا زلت بحاجه لشرح أبسط الكلمات ؟؟
و تتكلم عن الضحاله العلميه !
شكلك فاضي أشغال و تتظاهر بأن عندك اٍمتحانات !
سأشرح لك كما أشرح لأصغر تلامذتي .....كنت أظنك أكثر فهما !
نوضح :


> أوف ياسمردلى
> من الواضح أنى أنا من ضيع معك وقت طويل جدا أطول من اللازم
> سؤال بسيط هل يوجد قوانين فى الأنثروبولوجى
> ممكن سيادتك تعرف كلمة قانون أصلا أبستمولوجيا
> عندها ممكن تفهم


كل علم لا يحوي قوانين ...هو علم اٍفتراضي .....أي يغتمد على اٍفتراضات و نظريات تقبل الصواب و الخطأ .... ولو بعد حين .
فختى يثبت صوابها ( و تتحول لقوانين ) يبقى الشكل فيها منطقيا و مقبولا عن أي فاهم !!
فهمت ؟؟؟
لا أظن .
نكمل :


> الأتسمع أن حقائق العلم احتماليه
> اليقين لايتوفر إلا بالرياضيات
> لايوجد مايسمى بشكل قاطع
> فى الأنثروبولوجى


حقائق العلم اٍحتماليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل عند تزاوج الكروموسوم اٍكس مع الكروموسوم واي .....ممكن أن يأتي مولود أنثى ؟؟؟
ما هي اٍحتمالات أن يكون المولودأنثى ؟؟؟؟
فهمت ؟؟؟
لا أظن !
نكمل :


> بقبولك نظريه التطور بشكل عام فأنت تقبل تلقائيا تطور البشر
> تطور البشر ماهو إلا حلقه تطوريه لايوجد شىء مميز فيه
> مالفارق بين تطور البشر عن القردة العليا وتطور الطيور عن الديناصورات أو العكس


أنا كررت لك مليون مره .....أنا أقبل فكرة التطور كفكره عامه !!
و ليس نظريه التطور !!!
هل فهمت الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم لا زلت لا تستوعب ما تقرأ ؟؟؟
أن أنك تريد أن تجادل فقط كعادتك ؟؟؟؟
نكمل لعل و عسى :


> أهو الحمد لله أبتديت تتكلم بشىء من الصحه
> لكن هل نظريه التطور تم إثبات خطأها
> أم هى النظريه السائدة إلى سيادتك بتقبل بيها
> أو إلى بتقبل ب99% منها وبترفض أخر نقطه بدون دليل


راجع تعليقي الأخير .
فقد تفهم الفرق بين كلامي ....و ما تفهمه بدقتك العلميه المتناهيه !
هل فهمت ؟؟؟؟
لا أظن !
نكمل :


> ضحالتك العلميه واضحه جدا
> هل تعرف الفرق بين النظريه والقانون عجيب أمرك لاتعرف مالقانون
> إذا فسرت النظريه كل شىء
> يتوقف العلم فى هذا المجال ويصبح هذا هو النموذج الإرشادى السائد المسلم بصحته مثلا
> ...


ألا زلت تتهرب من الفرق بين النظريه و القانون ؟؟؟
يبدو أنكتعرف مقتلك ....و تهرب منه .
نكمل :


> كالعاده هروب
> ليست هوايتى ممارسه دور المعلم
> أئتنا ببعض معلومات علميه بدل هذا الجدب العلمى الذى تعيشه
> أنت لم تأت بنظريه بديله لم تنقد النظريه لم تقدم شىء
> ...


أنا أجيبلك نظريه تانيه ؟؟؟؟
ليه ؟؟؟
نظريه و لم تثبت صحتها ....و فيها الكثير من الكلام الغير مدعم بدليل .
فهل تتحفنا بتعليقك على نشوء أول كائن حي .
نصيحه فكر فيه قبل ما تنسخه .
و راجع تعليقات العلماء عليه .
عجيب !
كأننا لو رفضنا نظريه .....يجب أن نأتي ببديل !!!!
منطق أعوج كالعاده !
أنا الحفريات و ما تنقله ..... هل عندك أدله دامغه ؟؟؟؟؟
أن أصل الاٍنسان من القرده العليا ؟؟
لماذا تهرب من الأدله دائما ؟؟
نكمل :



> ممكن تقولى إيه هيا أدلتك الدامغه
> عجبت لك لمن يطلب يقينا رياضيا فى الأنثروبولوجى


مين جاب سيرة الرياضيات هنا ؟؟؟؟
ألا زلت لا تستوعب ما تقرأه ؟؟؟
جرب فكر مرتين قبل ما ترد .....مع أني أشك بفائده ذلك .....لكن جرب .
و لعلمك : 
كل علم يعتمد نظريات .....علم ضعيف أساسه هش .
و الأنثروبولوجي .....شاهد على ذلك .


> كلها كانت نظريات جزئيه تقترب من الحقيقه
> ولكن هل تم إثبات خطأ التطور هذا مالاتستطيع أن تفهمه
> هل تم إثبات خطأ التطور


لسه مش مستوعب الكلام ؟؟؟
هناك نظريات اٍتمرت لقرون قبل أن يثبت خطأها !!!
المهم :
النظريه تقبل الخطأ و الصواب .....و ليست حجه دامغه في العلم أصلا !!
لمناذا لا تزال تهرب .....أتعودت على ذلك ؟؟؟
نكمل :


> جيد إنك قلتها لايوجد دليل دامغ هذا لايوجد فى الأنثروبولجى إلا قليلا
> خلاص .....الموضوع منتهي .....كيف تحاورلا بدون دليل دامغ ؟؟؟
> أتريد أن تثبت ما فشل العلماء المختصون في اٍثباته ؟؟؟
> كفاك تعديا على أصوزل العلم و تخصص العلماء .
> ...


أنا طلبت دليلا دامغا ...فهمت ؟؟؟؟
و أنا أصلا ....أرفض الأخذ بأي نظريه كحقيقه دامغه ....قبل أن تثبت ....مثل أي محاور علمي منطقي !!
تتكلم عن العلم .... و تريد أن نأتيك بقانون بدل النظريه ....
يا عبقري ....لو كان هناك قانون ....لاٍنتهى الأمر !!
فهمت ما يعني ...اٍنتهى الأمر ؟؟؟؟
 فأي نظريه .....لا تحسم أمرا !!.............لعلك تفهم ....هذا السطر !!ّ
ربنا يهديك .


----------

